# Breeders in Ontario



## rodris6 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello everyone, I'm new around here. My husband and I have been looking for a good breeder in Ontario are having trouble finding one. We have visited various places and they all ended up looking like puppy mills. Does anyone know any good breeders in Ontario, Canada? 

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciate it.

Thank you


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

No recommendations from me... Unfortunately I do not think Bear came from a good breeder, but so far we have been very lucky with his health and temperament. Perhaps another Canadian might be able to pass on some advice... Fairlie? Barb? Amanda?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Don't know what they are like as breeders go but there are a couple of them up in the Bancroft area. I met a 'Perfect Puppy' this summer. She had a nice temperament and was very pretty.


----------



## rodris6 (Dec 1, 2015)

Thank you, I will check perfect puppies. I have been looking and in contact with Pets in the Country, and although they have a good website and lots of feedback on their facebook I am still very hesitant about them.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Feedback on facebook can be faked. Even the mill broker where I got Rufus gets glowing "reviews". Sadly I think one of the best indicators is price. If a puppy comes cheap then be wary, the good breeders seem to be commanding 1000$ and over. I like that Pets in the Country pups keep their tails. Both them and Perfect puppies look worth a visit to me. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## rodris6 (Dec 1, 2015)

Good point on the facebook feedback.. well if I go with price I'm not sure how legit Pets in the Country are, as their puppies are 750 + HST. They sent me a picture of the mother with the puppies. I asked them if the parents tested clear for PRA and if they have a health guarantee, but they have not replied back. So we will see. Out of curiosity, did your breeders test for PRA is that something I should be concerned about or am I just being too picky? I almost bought a puppy from a breeder who looked honest, however when I started asking her questions I got way too many red flags. Is it normal for a breeder not to let you see where the puppies are born and kept? She briefly brought in the mom, and then when I asked about her health she gave me a general response saying she is healthy and runs around. I don't know if perhaps I am just over analyzing this whole process.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Not seeing the whelping area is normal and advised in Canada. Far too many chances of parvo or other germs being carried in on someone's shoes and endangering the pups., especially if you are visiting multiple kennels. Maybe ask if you may consult the vets of both parent dogs? Call the clinic and offer to pay for a fifteen minute phone consult. They will know if the breeder is diligent and everybody is up to date with everything and all relevant tests. I'd also ask "would you buy a pup from them?" The answer should be an unqualified yes. I'll ask my vet friend how much PRA is a concern here, I know it is a far bigger deal in the UK.


----------



## JackSprat (Dec 15, 2015)

*Breeder*

We have not bought a puppy yet. Has anyone bought a puppy from Countryview kennels in Wallenberg? Is it a bad breeder?


----------



## Ash_CA (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi Jacksprat!
We bought our puppy last July at Pets In The Country. We had been looking for months for a good reliable breeder. They were great to deal with and had a clean facility and friendly dogs on site. The breeder was knowledgable and answered all my questions. Although we were unable to meet the parents we did do temperament tests with the puppies. They also provided pictures of the parents. We only found out last minute of puppies available so there would have been an option to meet the parents had we contacted them sooner. 
The breeder also asked us questions about how long we would be leaving him during the day, our line of work etc. They really cared about the homes puppies were going to. 

Our pup is now 5 months old and is amazing around children, people, other dogs and is so friendly and sweet. We had gone thru the early puppy biting stage but he has calmed down immensely and is the light of our life!


----------

